# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Xin chỉ giúp loại vật liệu này(xem ảnh)

## ltng82

Mình có ảnh của loại vật liệu này, rất cứng. Xin mọi người chỉ giúp
, 
Cảm ơn trướcmọi người!

----------

